# Ergo Proxy episode 17 - Who knows this song?



## Kamo

In the anime Ergo Proxy there is a scene where Pino plays on the piano. The song starts at 1:00: 




Does anybody know the name of this?

Best regards Kamo


----------



## Krummhorn

Apparently it contains copyrighted media that cannot be shared. Got this message when trying to access the link: (I reside in the US)

This video contains content from Funimation Entertainment, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.


----------



## Kamo

Oh, I see...
I cut the music from the video. Here is the link: http://www.2shared.com/audio/7yG8KVb5/song.html


----------



## TheGrimmKnight

It's what I'm guessing you call a "pianoized" version of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik by Mozart. At least that is what it reminds me of.


----------



## Krummhorn

Kamo said:


> Oh, I see...
> I cut the music from the video. Here is the link: http://www.2shared.com/audio/7yG8KVb5/song.html


Again ... the posting of this music might be a copyright issue. Received the following message when clicking on that link:

"The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search. "


----------

